# Students looking for composers



## tslesicki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi!
 
I got in touch with some students from the Warsaw Film School and they said it would be nice to have a list of composers who are willing to help them a little with their films. I don't think it would be a good source of profit, but there's a chance to gain some experience and make friends. I know that this is not an offer for some of you since you've got a lot of experience and contacts already (and you have a lot of work so there's no time for this kind of stuff) but I hope that younger members will find it interesting and worth considering.

The school year has just began so don't expect a lot of offers yet. I'm asking this in advance to avoid rush when it comes to actual scoring.

And please, don't discuss whether it's good to score some things for free or not in this thread. I'd love to keep it as clean and informative as possible.

Best,

T.


----------



## ptrickf (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi tslesicki

I would be interested. I have little experience but did do a soundtrack for Valkaama which had actors from that school I think.

http://audioscapist.net/?page_id=262

cheers, Patrick.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, the OP was more than fair. And we have another active thread for the free question anyway.


----------



## bryla (Oct 6, 2010)

Sign me up! I would be happy to do something for the Warsaw Film School


----------



## IvanP (Oct 6, 2010)

Do they have any live players available? (some schools work with orchestras or smaller ensembles)

Thks, 

Ivan


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 6, 2010)

I would be willing to help. You can PM me here.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm from Lodz and if I have time, I can support some student or independent film makers.

- Piotr


----------



## tslesicki (Oct 6, 2010)

Great, thank you very much for all your posts and PMs! I'm sure you'll get some e-mails once the students start filming. Be patient though, the school year has just began.

If you guys have some websites/ soundcloud / box profiles I can share with the students please let me know 

IvanP, I know some players so I think we can get them working 

Thank you very much again!

T.


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Oct 6, 2010)

It could be nice. Please count me, too.


----------

